
Cookie token/hash replacement - thexiv
If I had a permanent token on my computer, and the server knew that token, or cookie.. Could I then compress data through a series of hashes that combined with my token?
Let&#x27;s say I want to have that token on Machine A and Machine B is my proxy. Now A is telling B to download www.idsoftware.com&#x2F;index.html and send it as a hash to A. Can I do that and shrink the data? Or will I have to zip it? I can do the latter, I just want to know if I can do it with the minimalism I&#x27;m trying to.
======
ColinWright
What are you trying to accomplish? Why are you talking about proxies? Are you
aiming for security? Efficiency? What kind of data are you talking about?

You may think you've described clearly what you're doing and what you want,
but you haven't.

------
thexiv
Thanks. I understand that. I'm trying to pass files efficiently, with less
bandwidth. It's so I can pass all the info to my phone without paying so much
for the data plan. I'm talking about all forms of data. The proxy is for the
relay between the server (C) and the proxy (B) and my phone (A). I want to
very quickly use B to download from C and send in the smallest way I can to A.
I've been working on a two way hash for years with no success. I'm trying to
make a service that will let phones use less data on their data plans. That's
the efficiency I'm looking for.

~~~
ColinWright
Why have you put this in as a top-level comment instead of actually replying
to me?

What is the relationship between cookies, hashes, and compression of data? Why
are you talking about cookies/hashes?

If the application on your phone can't cope with compressed data, how are you
intending to have it understand data that's been compressed?

I don't understand what you're thinking. Reducing total bandwidth with magical
intermediaries is potentially a good thing, but you seem very confused about
how it might be accomplished

In short, you seem to be saying this:

    
    
        I want to reduce the data transmitted between
        external servers and my phone.
    
        This should be possible with compression.
    
        How can I do it?
    
        Does it have something to do with cookies
            and/or hashes?
    

Is that accurate?

~~~
thexiv
See, I figure if I pay for a cheap server I could host a little Java program
on it, and let everyone do the same. With a browser plugin, I could use the
server I rent to circumvent the heavy load of data. However, I'm looking to
establish a good system for this. And I figured locking even video into a
sha256, and using the token on my user's phone (or cookie, I misspoke) I can
undo the hash.

~~~
ColinWright
Do you think the existing video standards can be compressed? Or the existing
image standards?

